# Breastfeeding & Luteal Phase Defect



## Jaimee

Due to several food allergies, I'm still basically ebfing my dd at 13 months. AF returned just shy of 8 months pp, but my luteal phase is extremely short- about 3 days. I dealt with a short LP when ttc dd (though it was 9 days back then). I managed to increase the length of my LP with vitamin B6 and an increased caloric intake (I was a little underweight).

My question is, how can I increase the length of my LP while I'm still bfing? I know that my prolactin levels are most likely suppressing my progesterone and leading to my short LP, but can I take some supplements to help it out? How much B6 is safe? KellyMom says 25mg, but I don't think that will do much. I've heard about wild yam... is that safe? Anything else? I'm back to being a little underweight, especially under the demands of ebfing a 13 month old! I work hard at getting enough calories, but maybe it's not enough...?

Anyone else had a bfing induced LP defect and if so, how long did it take to even out? I've had AF now for 5 cycles and no signs of improvement. Did you have to wean or did it just correct itself over time?

Thanks for your suggestions!!


----------



## mommyfied

Try researching Vitex. It helps a lot of people.


----------



## lilgreen

There was a recent post in the ttc forum about short LP, although yours seems really short. In that thread it was recommended that you take anywhere between 50-100mcg of B6, but to be sure that you take it with a B-complex (such as B100 or B50). So, if you're taking a regular multivitamin, that should be somewhere between 4-6mcg of B6, then you add B50 plus a B6 with 50mcg, you should be good.

when I ttc ds2 my LP was short and I took evening primrose oil supplements. I honestly can't remember if it's supposed to lengthen LP but it's something else worth checking out.

Good luck!


----------



## no5no5

They say that vitex can help, but be forewarned that it WILL reduce your milk supply. I took it for four cycles and had no improvement. The next cycle I quit vitex and quit breastfeeding (we were ready), and my LP improved instantly. I wish I had another answer. Maybe it's just not time for another yet. Good luck.


----------



## broodymama

Vitex helped lengthen my ~6 day luteal phase I had while breastfeeding. It didn't affect my milk supply, but I guess that varies by person. For me, it seemed to shift my ovulation date earlier and my LP would lengthen by that amount, it didn't affect the overall length of my cycle.

Good luck!


----------



## jillmamma

My experience has been that at first my luteal phase was very short after getting my first PPAF (at 15.5 months both times), but it gradually lengthened on its own so that by the time the kid was 2, it was about back to normal. I got pg the second time right when DS was 2.


----------



## Anglyn

I was ready to ttc when I got af after dd. My lueteal phase wasnt sufficent. I was still bf. It took several months but it gradually increased on its own. Hopefully yours will too. Otherwise I geuss Im not much help.


----------



## clavicula

my first two pp lutheal phasesa were 3 days. the third was 10 days. now i am 11 dpo. it will improve, your body needs more time!


----------



## Jaimee

I started taking about 30-35mg of B6 everyday at the beginning of my last cycle. I didn't want to overdo the dosage and my prenatal already has 15mg, so I chopped up the 50mg tablets.

Anyway, after just that one cycle of taking the vitamin supplement, I ovulated sooner and my luteal phase lengthened to 9 days!! I'm excited to see what happens with this cycle. With such a sudden and dramatic change, I doubt that it had anything to do with time or weight gain (I still haven't gained any weight). So right now, I'd say that B6 is quite effective at lengthening the LP.

Just out of curiosity, does anyone have any experience with Arbonne's hormone balancing cream? My understanding is that it's mainly Chasteberry, but I was just wondering if it was more/less effective than straight up Vitex and if it also affected milk production.

Thanks for all your suggestions!


----------

